# Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb



## shadie (3. März 2014)

*Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige für die Config mit dem kleinen Atom aus meiner Signatur, ein Betriebssystem welches geeignet ist rund um die Uhr zu laufen.

Aktuell habe ich ein WIndows 8.1 drauf.....leider...alle 48 Stunden ein Absturz, dann darf ich unter VMWare alle Maschinen neustarten, besonders nervig wenns passiert, wenn man nicht zu Hause ist, mit WHS 2011 gibts keine Abstürze, da werden aber nur 8GB Ram verwendet (von später 32 ....)

Folgendes wäre machbar:

Microsoft Windows
- Server 2008 R2 (x64)   zu teuer
- Server 2012 (x64)zu teuer
Linux
- RedHat Enterprise Linux Server 5.5/6.4 (x32 and x64)
- CentOS 5.5 / 6.4 (x32 and x64)
- SUSE Enterprise Linux Server 11 SP1 (x32 and x64)
- FreeBSD 9.1 (x32/x64)
- Fedora core 18 (x64)
- UBuntu 12.04/12.10 (x64)
Virtual
- VMWare ESXi 5.1 (Marvell SE9230 and Marvell SE9172 has no driver can support VMWare) Kann keine Festplatten weiterreichen -.-

*Ich kenne mich mit Linux noch nicht so gut aus, betreibe nen Raspberry Pi für meine Musik usw, bin aber lernbereit*

Was ich von dem OS erwarte:

- Bereitstellung mehrerer virtueller maschienen
- 24/7 Betrieb, ich bin oft unterwegs und letzte Woche ist das blöde Ding wieder mal ausgefallen und dann ist man 2 Tage nicht daheim und kommt an die Daten nich ran -.-


Bei Redhat habe ich gelesen, dass man relativ easy KVM integrieren kann.
Ist Redhat aber auch für 24/7 geeignet?

Das OS wird auf einer kleinen SSD liegen (64GB) die noch rumlag, die Maschinen sollen auf eine 4TB Platte.

Hat jemand eine Idee? SOrry für so viel Text..


----------



## blackout24 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

Alle Linux Distributionen können alles was die anderen auch können. Der Unterschied liegt ganz grob gesagt nur in den Paketmanagern und Updatepolitik. Für ein Server eignet sich natürlich am besten eine Distro die nicht jeden Tag dir Updates reinballert mit den allerneusten Features die die Stabilität gefährden würden. Also einfach CentOS, Debian Stable oder Ubuntu Server nehmen. Fedora Core gibt's nicht mehr das heißt heute nur noch Fedora und ist der Sandkasten für RedHat Enterprise Desktop also keine direkte Server Distro.

BTW FreeBSD ist kein Linux. Ist ein BSD wie der Name schon sagt.  Ist was komplett anderes.
Wenn du an dem System nix änderst läuft dir jede Linux Distro bis ans Ende aller Tage.


----------



## maikeru (4. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

guten Morgen,

naezu alle Linux Distributionen sind 24/7 geeignet, ServerWurzeln sei Dank.
ein langer Supportzeitraum wie ihn z.B. Debian, UbuntuLts oder Enterprise-distros ist jedoch gerade für Linux Einsteiger mit deinen Anforderungen praktisch.

Qemu / Kvm wird zum Großteil von RedHat entwickelt, ist aber in jedem Linux lauffähig und falls in den Packetquellen sehr einfach einzurichten/ installieren.
Mein Tipp: mit libvirt -- virt-manager lassen sich die Virtuellen Maschinen komfortabel verwalten.

Grüsse


----------



## shadie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

Ok werde heute mal Linux Mint testen, vorerst mit virtualbox.
CentOS konnte ich nicht mit usb stick installieren, geht wohl nur mit cd...
Dann lese ich mich mal bei KVM ein.

@ Qemu: Danke für dne Tipp, da schaue ich auch mal rein.

Frage mic echt, was da bei windows 8.1 immer abgestürzt ist, wenn ich daheim war und via remotedesktop aufgeschaltet war lief es, kaum geht man schlafen, wacht morgens auf, zack pc läuft noch aber kein Bild.
Standby war deaktiviert, echt etwas seltsam.

Mit WHS 2011 lief es einwandfrei aber der schafft ja nur 8gb


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

Linux Mint Mate.
Das läuft bei mir schon jahrelang im 24h Betrieb.
Alle Paar Monate gibts mal einen Neustart und aktuelle Updates.
Mir ist bis heute nicht klar wie eine fehlende grafische Oberfläche den Dauerlauf verbessern sollte.
Ich hatte noch nie ein instabiles Linux wo die GUI schuld daran war.

Zwecks KVM würd ich mir ein Servermainboard nehmen, die bieten IPMI 2.0 und lasses sich extrem komfortabel Fernwarten.


----------



## maikeru (4. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

Es gibt zwar Mintversionen die auf ubuntuLts basieren aber, (Achtung persönlich-subjektive Meinung) für Systeme mit kritische Anwendungen ist meine klare empfehlung Debian (stable).

Ist zwar ein Mehraufwand sich "einzugewöhnen" aber 1. die Stabilität von Debian und der kleine Ressourcenverbrauch gleichen das aus.
2. o.g. Mehraufwand zahlt sich später aus, denn durchs "von Hand" einrichten lernt man verdammt viel übers System.


----------



## shadie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*



Abductee schrieb:


> Linux Mint Mate.
> Das läuft bei mir schon jahrelang im 24h Betrieb.
> Alle Paar Monate gibts mal einen Neustart und aktuelle Updates.
> Mir ist bis heute nicht klar wie eine fehlende grafische Oberfläche den Dauerlauf verbessern sollte.
> ...



Hab doch fast das selbe MB wie du  nur eben von Asrock und mit "gewöhnlichen" RAM Bänken.

Eben in der mittagspause mal die Installation gestartet, von Linux Mint.
Heute Abend setze ich mich dann mal ran, schaut aber von der Oberfläche her sehr easy aus.

Will es erst mal mit grafischer Oberfläche probieren, so weit bin ich dann noch lange nicht in Linux drin um ohne auszukommen... man arbeitet sich aber rein denke ich.
Will langsam mal von dem WIndows Zwang weg, erst recht wenn dadurch mein kleiner Server so abartig instabil läuft.


----------



## maikeru (4. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

@Abductee

weniger installierte Packete = weniger potenzielle Probleme  darum gibt es abseits der Ressourcen durchaus Anwendungsfälle für Systeme ohne X.
Ich möchte den Luxus eines DE-s wie KDE oder Gnome o.Ä. auch nicht mehr missen.

DIESE SACHE IST MIR SEHR WICHTIG.

der TE schrieb das er lernwillig sei, wenn ich ihm aber einen Vollvorkonfigurierten Desktop vorsetze, hatt er garnix über Linux gelernt.
Bei der ersten Schwierigkeit wird er allerdings sehr gefrustet, da seine bisherigen Strategien nicht mehr funktionieren und er eigentlich keinen blassen Schimmer hatt wie Linux funktioniert.
Im schlimmsten Fall wird er aus trotz wieder zu Windows wechseln und dann hatt man ein Potential verloren.



shadie schrieb:


> Will es erst mal mit grafischer Oberfläche probieren, so weit bin ich dann noch lange nicht in Linux drin um ohne auszukommen... man arbeitet sich aber rein denke ich.
> Will langsam mal von dem WIndows Zwang weg, erst recht wenn dadurch mein kleiner Server so abartig instabil läuft.



siehe Text weiter oben.


----------



## MaxRink (4. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*



maikeru schrieb:


> @Abductee
> 
> weniger installierte Packete = weniger potenzielle Probleme  darum gibt es abseits der Ressourcen durchaus Anwendungsfälle für Systeme ohne X.
> Ich möchte den Luxus eines DE-s wie KDE oder Gnome o.Ä. auch nicht mehr missen.
> ...



Eigendlich empfehle ich jedem Arch, zumindest, wenn man sich in das Thema einarbeiten will. Ist halt das minimalste, was möglich ist.


----------



## maikeru (4. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

ich erstelle dafür kurz einen neuen Thread damit wir wegen dieser ganzen Distrogeschichte nicht vollends vom Thema des Threaderstellers abdriften.


----------



## shadie (4. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

Ich brauche erst einmal was, das ich relativ leicht einrichten kann, da schaut Linux Mint sehr gut aus.
Habe mir schon verschiedene Tutorials angeschaut wie ich meine Programme integrieren kann und enke das bekomme ich locker hin.


Wenn Ihr einen Tipp habt, wie ich mich in das ganze Thema Linux ohne Grafische Oberfläche reinarbeiten kann nehme ich da gerne Tipps an.
habe hier einen lappi mit Windows, da kann ich via Dualboot auch noch eine Linux Distri drauf packen und dann darauf arbeiten wo nix kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## TempestX1 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

Es kommt auch darauf an wie lange die Server (?) vom Supportzeitraum mit einer Distribution bis zum nächsten großen Update laufen sollen.
Am längsten wird CentOS (was ein Community Red Hat Enterprise ist) mit 10 Jahren mit Updates unterstützt.
Danach kommen die LTS Versionen von Ubuntu und Derivate (Mint, Lubuntu etc.) mit 5 Jahren.
Die nicht LTS Versionen werden nicht so lange unterstützt (Mint ohne LTS z.B 8-9 Monate).

Red Hat Enterprise würde bei dir wegfallen weil das ca. 1000 Dollar / Jahr kostet.

Mehr zur Supportzeit findest du z.B. in der März Ausgabe von freiesMagazin | Magazin rund um GNU/Linux und Freie Software (Ab Seite 6).

---

Falls du dich (intensiv) in die Materie Linux Distribution/Aufbau reinarbeiten möchtest (also eher die Hintergründe) wäre Arch Linux eine Idee, dies basiert auch auf dem Rolling Release, spricht du bekommst immer die neusten Pakete. Das hat den Vorteil das du immer die neuste Software installiert hast, kann aber auch dazu führen das auch mal etwas beim Update schief laufen kann (Die Betonung liegt eher auf : kann, aber einige Raten es generell ab eine RR Distribution auf einem Server laufen zu lassen).

Einige Stufen intensiver als Arch Linux wäre Gentoo (eher für Profis, Bei Arch sowie Gentoo musst du beim Einrichten viel manuell machen und dich einlesen).

-

Ansonsten einfach mal die Funktionen der anderen Distributionen ausprobieren (also das Mint was du schon installiert hast)


----------



## shadie (5. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

So da ich es gestern nicht fertig gebracht bekommen habe bei Linux Mint den Grakatreiber zu installieren musste ich auf Ubuntu wechseln.
Die Auslastung welche eigentlich auf die Grafikeinheit gewandert wäre, wurde voll an die CPU abgegeben, Auslastung daher auf allen 8 Kernen 45-60 %.

Unter Ubuntu LTS läuft die Kiste nun seit gestern mit 1 Windows Server 2008R2,  3x Windows 7, 1xWindows 8, 1x OSX Snow Leopard, 1x Ubuntu Server (zum testen und lernen), 1x Arch (zum testen und lernen).

Man sieht halt aktuell schon deutlich, dass ich für Aufgaben wie TS Server, Minecraftserver wegen dem Kenntnissstand bzgl. Linux noch nicht auf Windows Server 2008R2 verzichten kann.

Werde mich bei dem aktuell schlechten Wetter mal in die Materie reinlesen, vielleicht sterben ja dann nach und nach die WIndows Maschinen aus.


Erster Dauertest startet ab heute, bin bis Montag nicht daheim  mal schauen ob er dann noch läuft.


----------



## joasas (9. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

Ein Systemwechsel nur weil etwas nicht auf Anhieb klappt ist absolut unsinnig - du wechselst das Betriebssystem aufgrund eines Treibers der ggf. etwas Probleme bereitet anstatt die Probleme zu beheben? 

Du hast einen Windows Server Gast nur wegen einem Teamspeak bzw. Minecraftserver? 

Entweder du arbeitest dich richtig ein oder du benutzt gleich wieder deinen Windows Server - damit die entsprechende Lösung richtig läuft musst du dich bei beidem richtig einarbeiten. Für mich persönlich ist ein Linux System einfacher zu administrieren als ein Windows Server.


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*



shadie schrieb:


> - VMWare ESXi 5.1 (Marvell SE9230 and Marvell SE9172 has no driver can support VMWare) Kann keine Festplatten weiterreichen -.-


 
->Citrix XenServer . Das selbe in grün quasi .


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*



shadie schrieb:


> So da ich es gestern nicht fertig gebracht bekommen habe bei Linux Mint den Grakatreiber zu installieren musste ich auf Ubuntu wechseln.
> Die Auslastung welche eigentlich auf die Grafikeinheit gewandert wäre, wurde voll an die CPU abgegeben, Auslastung daher auf allen 8 Kernen 45-60 %.


Treiber kann man recht easy über die Treiberverwaltung nachinstallieren. Da werden die passenden meist schon angezeigt und müssen nur noch installiert werden. Zum Thema Linux ohne GUI: Du kannst mit Strg+Alt+F1 in die reine Konsolenansicht wechseln. (Kommst mit Strg+Alt+F8 wieder zurück)


----------



## painleZ (19. März 2014)

*AW: Stabiles System für 24/7 Betrieb*

moinsen , ich würd dir , wenns nen Server betrieb oder halt für deinen ATOM prozessor ist, XUBUNTU empfehlen... da Xubuntu eine XFCE basierte Desktopumgebung hat. Diese ''frisst'' sehr WENIG grafik leistung und sieht nebenbei trotzdem irgendwo schick aus. Ebenfalls ''frisst'' Xubuntu auch wenig Ressourcen also wenig RAM/CPU in deinem fall für den ATOM perfekt.

für alle anderen einstellungen /installationen würd ich dir dann http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/  empfehlen, dort findest du einfach alles.

hier mal ein screenshot und die Homepage von Xubuntu (wie die umgebung aussieht):   Xubuntu

ich selbst habe auch einen ATOM Singlecore  Rechner mit Xubuntu, dieser rennt und rennt und rennt. Merke keine leistungs einbußen, dank Linux .

viel erfolg


----------

